# Canon makes non-profit CDPs Climate A-List for first time



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2016)

```
<strong>TOKYO, October 25, 2016</strong>—Canon’s initiatives to tackle climate change have been recognized by the international non-profit organization CDP,<sup>1</sup> based in the United Kingdom, earning the Company its first inclusion on the Climate A List.</p>
<p>Since 2003, the CDP has evaluated major companies worldwide on their efforts to tackle climate change. The evaluations are based on information disclosed in response to questions sent to the companies<sup>2</sup> regarding business risks and opportunities associated with greenhouse gas emissions and climate change. In 2016, approximately 6,000 businesses were assessed, of which 500 were Japanese. The evaluation ranks companies on a scale from A to F, with A being the highest, and Canon was declared one of the 193 companies in the world to make the A List.</p>
<p>Under its Action for Green environmental vision, introduced in 2008, Canon set a goal of annually reducing lifecycle CO<sub>2</sub> emissions for each product by 3%, and is proactively making efforts through such initiatives as energy-saving activities at manufacturing bases, a modal shift in distribution, reduced energy consumption during product use, product remanufacturing,<sup>3</sup> reusing parts and recycling consumable goods. As a result, in 2015, lifecycle CO<sub>2</sub> emissions per product were approximately 30% of those in 2008—successfully achieving an average reduction of approximately 5% a year.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Canon’s Action for Green environmental vision aims to realize a society that promotes both enriched lifestyles and the global environment through technological innovation and improved management efficiency. Throughout the entire product lifecycle—Produce, Use, Recycle—Canon continues to expand activities with its customers and business partners to reduce environmental burden in pursuit of this environmental vision.</p>
<ol class="padl20">
<li class="notice">Formerly the Carbon Disclosure Project, established in the U.K. in 2000. CDP supports a singular global system whereby businesses and cities measure, disclose, manage and share important environmental information.</li>
<li class="notice">Responses represent 827 institutional investors (with combined total assets of US$100 trillion).</li>
<li class="notice">A process of selecting parts that can be reused from used products, cleaning and repairing those parts and using them to manufacture new products. Remanufactured products are confirmed to have the same levels of quality as products manufactured entirely with new parts prior to shipment.</li>
</ol>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## sanj (Oct 27, 2016)

Great


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 29, 2016)

I wonder where Sony and Nikon are on the list?


----------



## d (Oct 29, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> I wonder where Sony and Nikon are on the list?



I imagine Sony's ranking is fairly low given that when you shoot 4k video on a Sony camera, that body contributes significantly to global warming. ;D


----------



## fentiger (Oct 29, 2016)

The easy way for these large multinational companies the reduce their contribution to global warming is to remove baked beans from their canteen menues


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Canon made the non-profit CDPs Climate A-List for the first time obviously because of their nonprofitability from last quarter.


----------

